# What size ATV do you plow with? <POLE>



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

in america its called a POLL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;638026 said:


> in america its called a POLL


Maybe he's from Pole land?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

rofl!!!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Leave it to Tom (toby) to vote for them all!


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

iceyman;638026 said:


> in america its called a POLL


In Canada too. tymusic


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I voted 350 because mine is a kawasakie 360. Actually seems like a pretty popular vote. It has enough power for me


----------

